
Improve Your Ruby Workflow by Integrating vim/tmux/pry - nviennot
http://velvetpulse.com/2012/11/19/improve-your-ruby-workflow-by-integrating-vim-tmux-pry/
======
kareemk
This improved my productivity by at least 2x. Highly recommended.

------
volkk
using this config now, liking it.

